# Talked with grocery cashier...



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Usually I don't talk to the cashiers at grocery stores... I just let them bag my groceries and I just stand there awkwardly waiting... :hide But then today, the cashier started a conversation with me because she thought she knew me, and it went something like this:

Cashier: Do I know you???
Me: Um... no... :um
Cashier: Are you a Buddhist?
Me: :lol No...
Cashier: Hmm... that's weird... I thought you looked familiar...
Me: Well, I come here every weekend, so you've probably seen me before...
Cashier: Yeah, that's probably it...
Me: Especially if you work the same days, and most people buy groceries on the same days, so...
Cashier: Yeah, I've probably just seen you here before... are you a student here?
Me: Yeah, I go to the U of R.
Cashier: What are you studying?
Me: English and Film & Media Studies.
Cashier: Interesting... that must be really fun.
Me: Yeah... I'm graduating in a month 
Cashier: Really? Congratulations! 
Me: Thanks!
Cashier: Any idea where you'll be going after that?
Me: Well... I'm from San Diego, so I'd like to move somewhere where it doesn't snow...
Cashier: :lol Yeah I understand, especially if you're from San Diego...
Me: Yeah, I definitely miss the sunny weather, so I'm hoping to leave Rochester after graduation...
Cashier: Any luck on finding jobs?
Me: Not really... :lol
Cashier: Yeah, the economy's tough these days... 
Me: I'm hoping to maybe find an internship, then maybe that could lead to a full-time job...
Cashier: Yeah, paid internship would be nice too.
Me: Oh yeah, definitely!
Cashier: [hands me receipt] Well, here you go! Have a good day!
Me: Thanks! You too!

I was actually pretty relaxed during the conversation, while she was bagging my groceries... I didn't act like someone with SA at all... when I left I was like wow, that was really weird... I'm usually not that un-awkward... :lol

Anyway, I know it's not a big deal or anything, but that little conversation that went really well has made me feel pretty good about myself today. :boogie :b


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_(hehe, are you a buddhist?_)

I find talking to cashiers not too hard. I always ask them how they are doing and they start opening up. Although, I think it's because they are at work doing a tedious task that gives them a mechanical sense and they need to feel human by interacting with others. But it is still good stuff.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Lol, yeah I don't know what was up with the Buddhist question either. :lol

I've noticed that cashiers will always say, "Hi, how are you?" and I usually answer with, "Good, thanks." And that's pretty much it... :um I never really thought to ask them about how they are... Maybe I should try that next time... :stu And hopefully my SA won't eat me up... :afr :hide


----------



## AkwardNisa (Feb 7, 2010)

thats awesome, congrats. lol sounds like a funny person...


----------

